

Raspberry Pi Motion Sensor with Realtime Web Alerts Tutorial - capedcanaveral
http://www.pubnub.com/blog/building-a-raspberry-pi-motion-sensor-with-realtime-alerts/

======
mmosta
>Thanks to its open software and hardware designs, the Raspberry Pi is well-
suited to demonstrating the core tenants of the IoT. On a Pi, a tinkerer has
full control. They can connect actuators and sensors, process data, and send
information over a WiFi connection.

Using a 1ghz, 512mb RAM + WiFi at a price point of ~$50 USD does not
constitute "core tenants of the IoT", irrespective of how fluid the term "IoT"
is right now.

For a little more than cost of this article they could have deployed a
targeted giveaway program with the ESP or (even more friendly) ElectricImp
modules preconfigured with their service.

